# How to fill bladder for egg transfer?



## BellaBo (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi girls! I have my egg transfer tomorrow. My last round of IVF, I didn't fill my bladder enough for ET despite drinking a litre of water an hour before (as they advise). Anyone who managed to get their bladder just right for ET got any tips for when to start drinking and how much?! 

Thanks, BB


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess everyone is different. I drank a whole glass of water before we left (also had another one prior to that more gradually) and didn't go to the toilet until after ET, which was maybe an hour or hour and a half later and mine was pretty much spot on.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I always find it so hard and try and drink loads but then sometimes too uncomfortable and have to go or get my nervous tummy and have to go   , I just drink loads again as soon as I can, they haven't ever not been able to do it but its hard. I will be doing it again, fingers crossed in the next 2 weeks


Good luck


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I had to empty my bladder for transfer...........  x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

They always want full for ours?


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I got really full, drinking a litre of water as soon as I arrived at the clinic, only to be told my ET had been put back by an hour. I was already getting uncomfortable, sohad to rush to the bathroom and then start again! Then I got nervous with all the waiting and had to go again half an hour later. It was pretty funny. Everyone just kept bringing me water!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds a bit like me! When I am nervous I have to go and can't part empty like they suggest! Especially after little boy


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all

I had tranfer today and by the time I got to the hospital my bladder was bursting, I had a wee as I was in pain trying to hold it, I then went and downed 3 glasses of water and they called me 5 minutes later and my bladder was full again! I am a quick worker LOL especially when nervous!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck for the dreaded 2ww
That's what I did last time, I just guzzled water and seemed OK!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mine were always half full bladders if awake, if under GA then empty. I would drink about half a litre in the hour before and no peeing


----------

